# How to kill gam_server



## desertwind (Oct 13, 2005)

I was unable to unmount a drive since it was being used by gam_server. so i tried killing it. But another instance of gam_server starts again by its own. Any way to kil gam_server ?

Can I use a gun ???


----------



## alib_i (Oct 13, 2005)

*www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-299419.html
*www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/config.html
*www.ureader.co.uk/message/1957620.aspx

----
alibi


----------

